# Would like to hire a motor home - summer 2011



## landlover (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all

We would like to hire a motorhome for a 6 week trip to France this year. 
We're planning a trip for the entire duration of the school summer holidays (approx mid July to end august 2011)
I've tried a few of the brokers and agencies but thought I'd try to see if a private hire could be more cost effective on both sides (as I presume they take a sizeable commission). I understand that it’s when most people would be using their vehicles, but if anybody is planning to have a summer away then we’d be happy to commit to this rental ASAP

We’re 2 x professional people with two well behaved kids. Both good drivers (not even a scratch in 20 years!) - that's us, not the kids. 

We’re based in London, so South East is best for us but we’d be prepared to travel if the right vehicle came up. We can be flexible around dates


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Bristol, rather than the south-east, but it might be worth contacting Simon Tepper, the owner of this motorhome. (If you can't see the link below, Google - 'South by Southwest Motorhome Hire+Mooveo C647')

http://www.southbysouthwest.co.uk/wordpress/

I know Simon, but have no idea whether the vehicle will be available for the whole of the summer holidays - it's possible.

His Mooveo is a comfortable family van and has cab air-conditioning, which would be invaluable if you are planning to go to southern Europe at that time of year.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The cost of hiring for 6 weeks will be quite expensive
Look around at buy back schemes. this is where they sell you the van and then guatantee to buy it back at an agreed price providing you havent wrecked it.

Phill


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Friends of ours rent out their van all the time, it is a Rollerteam 700 which is just made for families, there are a few on here with the same van. 

They are in Northants but do deliver for you for a cost of train ticket home and fuel I think. 

PM me if you want their number, they have insurance and everything in place. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hire*

Have you tried Elite Motorhomes?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was going to suggest Elite as well (no experience of them, but they are local to us).

http://www.elite-motorhomes.co.uk/home.html

One thing to think about (at the risk of sounding a bit technical) is the maximum legal weight of the motorhome and the available payload. As you have been driving for 20 years, your licences should have category C1 entitlement enabling you to drive vehicles over 3,500 kg (up to 7.5 tonnes). However, many hire motorhomes are limited to 3,500 kg max weight so that people without C1 (just C) entitlement, can drive them. This can be rather limiting in terms of payload - the amount of gear you can carry. A decent 4-berth motorhome with enough room for 6 week's worth of "clobber", and loaded with same, may weigh more than 3,500 kg. More concerning, you may find a hire van that is physically big enough to take all your gear, but has been down-rated to 3,500 kg so anyone can drive it. In those circumstances it is easy to load the van to beyond its legal limit and that is a serious offence if you're caught.

Check this point carefully with any hire company and make sure you can carry the gear you need.

Philip


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Try Johns Cross Motorhomes...they are in the South East near Robertsbridge on the A21.

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/pages/Motorhome-Hire.html


----------



## rally (Oct 2, 2008)

landlover said:


> Hi all
> 
> We would like to hire a motorhome for a 6 week trip to France this year.
> We're planning a trip for the entire duration of the school summer holidays (approx mid July to end august 2011)
> ...


Hi there we are a Motorhome hire Company based in Scotland but could sort out meeting you , We have the perfect vehicle for you please visit our website , <<Advertising URL removed by moderators>> we used this vehicle ourselves for a four month trip round europe so it is specially adapted for the job, Full living space air condion fitted, air suspension fitted, auto roam sat tv, etc etc, WE could do you a special deal if you are interested


----------



## rally (Oct 2, 2008)

landlover said:


> Hi all
> 
> We would like to hire a motorhome for a 6 week trip to France this year.
> We're planning a trip for the entire duration of the school summer holidays (approx mid July to end august 2011)
> ...


Meant to say in my last message, It is a rollerteam 700, Our Insurance will cover you for traveling in France.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

read a message on here 30 jan entitled another newbie.

members name skyblue1987

he seems to have a 2010 mooveo c6 and seems to be in the midlands (Coventry).

he has a website www.cvmotorhomes.co.uk

Davy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well that should give you a few leads to follow up, well done all for the information. better that 115 116 :wink: :wink: and all the others
let us know how you get on please.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

b2tus said:


> Try Johns Cross Motorhomes...they are in the South East near Robertsbridge on the A21.
> 
> http://www.johnscross.co.uk/pages/Motorhome-Hire.html


You welcpme to give us a call, but you would need to book early to get the advantage of our present rates as they will be going up soon.

Summer holiday periods get booked up quickly as well.

Peter


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Consider flying, the train or driving to a depot in France (or Germany) and hiring there as it is likely to be significantly cheaper than hiring in the UK and you also will have the benefit of a LHD van, french (or german) gas bottles etc.

Before we retired and bought our own van we spent many holidays this way. We found Portugal to be the cheapest place to hire followed by Gemany.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

You could try Amber Leisure. Their motorhome hire fleet is based in Luton.
http://www.amberleisure.com/motorhome-hire.html
Gerry


----------



## rally (Oct 2, 2008)

Need to be very careful hiring abroad it is not cheaper, My sister and family hired a 5 berth Motorhome in France, it only had belts for 4 people so one person had to sit unrestrained,, dangerous, Also it was not the vehicle they had booked was much older and tatty, and when they took it back they were charged a fortune for a mileage charge,there was no gas in the bottle and when they went for a refill the garage wanted to see bottle rental agreement they had to pay £28.00 for a rental and also the refill, Many other things also went wrong.
Be very aware when hiring abroad.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Like anywhere in the world you need to choose a reputable company.


----------



## surfiejim (Jun 21, 2006)

hi - we have a euramobil 675vb that we don't use in the summer, great truck for a family of 4 . message me for more details


----------



## Kartracer2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Motorhome hire*

Hi

Give www.tauntonmotorhomehire.co.uk a try they are very proffesional.
They come with everything except bedding and food, 
Tables, chairs and even a barby.


----------



## wildtreks (May 13, 2011)

landlover said:


> Hi all
> 
> We would like to hire a motorhome for a 6 week trip to France this year.
> We're planning a trip for the entire duration of the school summer holidays (approx mid July to end august 2011)
> ...


----------



## wildtreks (May 13, 2011)

we can supply Autotrail Apache 700SE 6 berth motorhmes.

(Advertising URL removed by moderators)

we also hire Harley Davidsons!


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

*Renting a motorhome*

hi,
did you manage to rent for the summer?

I have rented twice from McRent in Germany . The price was significantly lower than UK, both times I was given a high Spec Deffleffs and you also save on the car ferry.

I have now purchased my own German Motorhome, and may consider renting it. It's a 4 berth with 2 double beds - 1 above cab and one in the rear u shape lounge - it's a compact motorhome 6m in length. I have recently considered renting it - but would be worried about insurance, legalities etc.

You can message me if you are interested in learning more about McRent or perhaps you can explain how the insurance etc would work with a private rental. I am located East Sussex 70 miles from Central London.

Cheers & happy travelling


----------

